# Solved: How to use this Macro in MS Excel (compare excel worksheets)



## DarkKman (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

I have been on the lookout for a macro that will compare 2 worksheets within MS Excel and output the differences on a third sheet.

I am being directed to the URL below but cannot for the life of me work out how to implement this:

http://exceltip.com/st/Compare_two_worksheets_using_VBA_in_Microsoft_Excel/477.html

There are two snippets of code which I will include here for convenience but not sure whether these should be pasted into Workbook Code (i.e. right-clicking Excel icon left of "File" - top-left), Worksheet Code (i.e. right-clicking worksheet tab) or inserting a new Module - or some other method. Is there anyone here that could guide me to how to implement this code?

Quote from webpage - "With the macro below it is possible to compare the content of two worksheets. 
The result is displayed in a new workbook listing all cell differences. "

```
Sub CompareWorksheets(ws1 As Worksheet, ws2 As Worksheet)
Dim r As Long, c As Integer
Dim lr1 As Long, lr2 As Long, lc1 As Integer, lc2 As Integer
Dim maxR As Long, maxC As Integer, cf1 As String, cf2 As String
Dim rptWB As Workbook, DiffCount As Long
    Application.ScreenUpdating = False
    Application.StatusBar = "Creating the report..."
    Set rptWB = Workbooks.Add
    Application.DisplayAlerts = False
    While Worksheets.Count > 1
        Worksheets(2).Delete
    Wend
    Application.DisplayAlerts = True
    With ws1.UsedRange
        lr1 = .Rows.Count
        lc1 = .Columns.Count
    End With
    With ws2.UsedRange
        lr2 = .Rows.Count
        lc2 = .Columns.Count
    End With
    maxR = lr1
    maxC = lc1
    If maxR < lr2 Then maxR = lr2
    If maxC < lc2 Then maxC = lc2
    DiffCount = 0
    For c = 1 To maxC
        Application.StatusBar = "Comparing cells " & Format(c / maxC, "0 %") & "..."
        For r = 1 To maxR
            cf1 = ""
            cf2 = ""
            On Error Resume Next
            cf1 = ws1.Cells(r, c).FormulaLocal
            cf2 = ws2.Cells(r, c).FormulaLocal
            On Error GoTo 0
            If cf1 <> cf2 Then
                DiffCount = DiffCount + 1
                Cells(r, c).Formula = "'" & cf1 & " <> " & cf2
            End If
        Next r
    Next c
    Application.StatusBar = "Formatting the report..."
    With Range(Cells(1, 1), Cells(maxR, maxC))
        .Interior.ColorIndex = 19
        With .Borders(xlEdgeTop)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        With .Borders(xlEdgeRight)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        With .Borders(xlEdgeLeft)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        With .Borders(xlEdgeBottom)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        On Error Resume Next
        With .Borders(xlInsideHorizontal)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        With .Borders(xlInsideVertical)
            .LineStyle = xlContinuous
            .Weight = xlHairline
        End With
        On Error GoTo 0
    End With
    Columns("A:IV").ColumnWidth = 20
    rptWB.Saved = True
    If DiffCount = 0 Then
        rptWB.Close False
    End If
    Set rptWB = Nothing
    Application.StatusBar = False
    Application.ScreenUpdating = True
    MsgBox DiffCount & " cells contain different formulas!", vbInformation, _
        "Compare " & ws1.Name & " with " & ws2.Name
End Sub
```
Quote from Webpage - "This example macro shows how to use the macro above: "

```
Sub TestCompareWorksheets()
    ' compare two different worksheets in the active workbook
    CompareWorksheets Worksheets("Sheet1"), Worksheets("Sheet2")
    ' compare two different worksheets in two different workbooks
    CompareWorksheets ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("Sheet1"), _
        Workbooks("WorkBookName.xls").Worksheets("Sheet2")
End Sub
```
Thanks in advance,

DarkKman...


----------



## DarkKman (Mar 16, 2009)

Apologies... I have sorted this... For those that might be looking at this for help here's what I missed:

These are both Sub's that should be created as a Module - both in the same module. I am just comparing worksheets within the Active Worksheet so just removed:



> ' compare two different worksheets in two different workbooks
> CompareWorksheets ActiveWorkbook.Worksheets("Sheet1"), _
> Workbooks("WorkBookName.xls").Worksheets("Sheet2")


I was then able to run this from Macro's. All sorted.

Apologies again


----------

